

Why Every Small Business And Startup Must Understand Social Currency - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/06/small-business-startup-social-currency-media-marketing/

======
tannerburson
This looks to be a summary of a summary of the study linked at the end. For a
more instructive look at the survey, check out
[http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/145/next-tech-five-
steps...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/145/next-tech-five-steps-to-
social-currency.html) .

------
askask
GREAT ARTICLE! Should be a guide for all small businesses.

